# Any One Master The Above Ground Reservoirs in Lima?



## CScottFishon (Apr 14, 2005)

Im A student out here at Northwestern University, and for the 3 years I havent caught nuthing at these reservoirs(metzger, ferguson, Bresler, Lima lake etc.) Ive done all the research and used all the techniques but no results. I mainly fish for Walleye, Pearch, Bass, and panfish. Im a big fishing junky and fishing in northeast ohio actual lakes dont give me problems what am i doing wrong, any tips??

Chris


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I have had no real luck with the reservoirs, at Lima Lake I have had good luck with rainbow trout, crappie, perch, white bass, catfish, and even the occaional mud puppy. ( dont touch em, they stink real bad, cut the line) 

No real trick to it, I usually run a single minnow about 7-10 feet below a slip float. Other then that I am at the same level as you.


----------



## CScottFishon (Apr 14, 2005)

Tell you the truth i do alot of lure type fishing, and i dont understand how the fish live in these reservoirs no cover all ledge bottoms and rocks. I heard Bresler has a sunken island and the walleye and perch are prime.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Are you fishing from the shore or a boat?


----------



## CScottFishon (Apr 14, 2005)

Shore mostly


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

shoot, anyone ever master ANY upground res? i've had success with crappie (in July???) and cats but thats it. I usually never bother with upgrounds, hard to find fish with the shoreline all the same, and difficult to move around and find em unless you're in a boat. I'd love to learn how to target saugeye in them but it's a lot shorter drive to my bass ponds and probablly a lot more successful as well. I'm all ears.


----------



## HAIR JIG (Jul 15, 2004)

Chris; Around the end of April until the first of July You can catch Saugeyes and Walleyes just about every evening. Either by Slip cork and a leech or my favorite would be a leech and jig you may loose some jigs but they realy work well. We have fished this way for over 35years here. Some nights just a plain twister tail works. Try to keep your jigs just off bottom it is hard at first Count down then use a steady retrieve. If you are a student I'll fix you up with some jigs. GOOD LUCK


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I fish upgrounds from a boat and shore, I lose all my lures shore fishing  but what I found works for bass is a tube with the lightest weight(less than 1/8oz) you can get away with. I use 3 1/2 inch tubes in a bunch of colors but blk/red, greens and smoke all work. Try to concentrate on the corners. A small crank works ok early morning, late afternoon or at nite! Good Luck!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I found in the summer, at night, at Bresslers the best thing to do is slow troll the edges about 10-15' out. Use a crankbait that bounces off the bottom. You'll catch plenty of eyes, bass, and sheepheads.


----------



## CScottFishon (Apr 14, 2005)

Hair Jig, Is there a specific reservoir you are talking about, color of jig, and type of cloud cover? I went out last weekend to ferg and bressler.(4/15&16/05) still no fish. I talked to some fisherman out there and they had the same luck. I did get a nice bite on the inside turn at fergy but wasnt expecting it so i never landed it. That was on a jig and wax worm. I still havnt seen any bluegill on the shore at Bressler so it might still be a little early. and yes i am a student at UNO. I am not giving up yet on these reservoirs ill crack these damn reservoirs.


----------



## HAIR JIG (Jul 15, 2004)

Scott: We mainly use 1/16 oz. and 1/8oz. bucktail jigs - browns - chartruse-black - gray -all work we are putting leeches on them.Also I have been making a jig with good results last year .We tie our own jigs because we lose alot in the rocks. I mainly fish breslers and lostcreek res. Fishing will get better in may and june. GOOD LUCK


----------



## CScottFishon (Apr 14, 2005)

Went out to bresler and tried some jigs and leaches. I did manage to hit a white bass only about 8''. Making some progress there was a guy out there using leaches on a eye red spinner but he didnt seem to have any luck with it. He did say it is still to early for the eyes to hit so ill wait till next weekend to hit on some eyes. *Anyone else having any reports on the up ground reservoirs*


----------



## Big Vern (May 20, 2018)

Catching fish at Lima reservoirs is fairly simple. I usually fish for crappies, perch, saugeyes and walleyes. Even bluegills from time to time. I use crappie minnows, leaches, wax worms and night crawlers along with a variety of Jigs and spinners. I fish from the shore line as well as from a boat.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Big Vern said:


> Catching fish at Lima reservoirs is fairly simple. I usually fish for crappies, perch, saugeyes and walleyes. Even bluegills from time to time. I use crappie minnows, leaches, wax worms and night crawlers along with a variety of Jigs and spinners. I fish from the shore line as well as from a boat.


13 year old thread lol


----------

